# Well , well ,well .......................Happy Birthday Mike ( Aukai )



## mmcmdl (May 7, 2021)

Just saw that !


----------



## mmcmdl (May 7, 2021)




----------



## DavidR8 (May 7, 2021)

Happy birthday @Aukai!


----------



## Aukai (May 7, 2021)

Let's not rush this, the slope is slippery enough  It's almost 9 O'clock here, but


----------



## mmcmdl (May 7, 2021)

At 68 , I would love to be driving a '70 Chevelle also ! At the dragstrip !


----------



## Aukai (May 7, 2021)




----------



## mmcmdl (May 7, 2021)

Ahhh .................still just a kid at heart .


----------



## mikey (May 7, 2021)

Happy birthday, Mike!


----------



## Aukai (May 7, 2021)

It's official now, I'm 68, thank you everybody


----------



## Titanium Knurler (May 7, 2021)

Happy birthday, Aukai!


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (May 7, 2021)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Just for fun (May 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Mike, Cheers!


----------



## thomas s (May 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Janderso (May 7, 2021)

Aukai said:


> It's official now, I'm 68, thank you everybody


Enjoy your special day!!
Come to think of it, it's my brother's birthday today. He's 66.


----------



## ttabbal (May 7, 2021)

Happy birthday @Aukai !!


----------



## FOMOGO (May 7, 2021)

Happy birthday, and enjoy the day. Cheers, Mike


----------



## darkzero (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Nogoingback (May 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Ken from ontario (May 7, 2021)

Mike, I know you mainly for your cool cars so even though I don't really know you but I hope it sound sincere when I say: happy birthday Mike.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (May 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Mike!!!!
Sorry if I’m late to the party


----------



## Papa Charlie (May 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Mike.


----------



## kvt (May 7, 2021)

A bit late also, but Happy Birthday.


----------



## jbobb1 (May 7, 2021)

Happy Birthday Mike. 68 young!


----------



## mmcmdl (May 7, 2021)




----------

